# London Clinic Recommendations Over 40



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

I am new to fertility  friends but certainly not new to the infertility journey   I am looking for recommendations for a London clinic to use existing Frozen Embryos we have stored at another clinic. So I have used a couple of clinics and have had several IVF cycles, I thought I was well equipped to make the decision and had found one clinic I thought might suit us but the consultation left me with a negative feeling. The consultant through a load of stats at us about miscarriage at my age (I am well versed on the topic I have had three) and made presumptions about the state of my uterus. I could have googled all the info he passed on. I did not feel comfortable with him or his attitude even if some of what he suggested re a test was something I would want to try. So though I am all for straight talking, my last consultant was very much like that which is good (shame about the clinic though) and nobody was saying do not do it but I do not think you should leave feeling totally negative and with little confidence in the consultant. I must add at this point my embryos were created using donor eggs.

So I am looking for a London clinic, good with older patients, forward thinking with drug protocols, has a specialist in implantation failure and miscarriage. A BIG thing is a clinic who has great communication (last one was frankly terrible replying to email and phone calls), this is one of the things you can not find researching online. I really hope someone can help. TIA


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

Or can someone point me in the right direction to find posts like this?


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Rainbow

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have been having a tough time finding a right fit. Have you looked at https://www.hfea.gov.uk/choose-a-clinic/. You can get some great information and help with choosing a clinic. I go to the Lister and think they are wonderful. I found my clinic by going to a fertility show and speaking to many different clinics and consultants. I went with who I clicked with and of course that they have good stats.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you so much for replying Kris! I have looked at the HFEA site and though it is a great place for information it does not help with my decision, I really could do with some real experience stories and think it will also be a leap of faith. It is difficult because with every consultation you have a fee otherwise you would see lots and decide right. Lister are on my list. Are they good at communicating, for example in between appointments if you need to contact them? Do you get to see the same nurses/dr for your appointments? I know they have some of the other things i am looking forward to so that is good. I think knowing someone has had an overall good experience and would recommend them is very helpful thank you! I feel slightly daunted by the idea of a fertility show, we have not been to any of the clinic open evenings as this far down the line we feel it would be a lot of information we already know, but maybe it would give us a feel as to what the clinic is like? Wishing you all the luck with your treatment.


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi RainbowDreamer 

The Regional and International board has a board specific to London. There's loads of individuals threads within there relating to clinics in London.

I'll copy the link below for you. I'm sure you'll find lots of information and good advice there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

Good luck 

Maggie x


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you Maggie! x


----------



## Driedup (Dec 22, 2012)

Try the lister, every time


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

I am going to look more at Lister, it was already on my list but I am see more people recommend. Thank you.


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Rainbow

I love the Lister.  I was initially with ARGC and found them to be horrendous, rude and impersonal.  They basically frighten you into buying every single add on extra they have, even though you don't need it.  I had 2 nurses stand over me, get in my face and threaten to cancel my cycle if I did not buy extras that I did not need. They wouldn't explain to me why I needed them.  A nurse handed me a bag of drugs and tried to send me away without telling me how much to take, how to take them.  When I asked her to walk me through it, she rolled her eyes at me, yelled at me and made me cry.  I do not recommend them at all. I left ARGC mid cycle for the Lister, that is how unhappy I was with them. 
The Lister sonographers and nurses are the best and loveliest ladies. Yes, they are great with communication.  They have a system where you call and leave a message but they get back to you in a good amount of time.  Same with email.  The consultants not as quickly but they are super busy and the nurses can pretty much answer all your concerns or will find out for you.  They are just so nice there. 
Yes, I think clinic open nights are good to see how you click with them, rather than information gathering since you are well informed already. It is important that you are comfortable with them. 

Good luck with it. 
x


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you for your response. I have sent an initial inquiry to Lister they have suggested a pelvic scan and semen assessment before seeing the consultant which I do not think we will do: 1. we hope we can use existing embryos 2. I want to be sure of the clinic so do not want to pull out for tests if I decide they are not for us. They got back quick which is a good start lol. ARGC was actually the other one I was going to look at today, your experience sounds bad so I am a bit put off now. This is so hard deciding, more so having already had some negative experiences. I was left feeling so low and negative after my consultation at Bridge not to mention all the mistakes that were made in the letter they sent to me after regarding my medical history. We invest so much emotionally and financially in these places. Can I ask which Dr you had at Lister? I think I have already decided who I will ask to see.


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Well I found the good thing with the Lister is that they don’t make you do anything you don’t want to. They have never tried to sell me a single add on. Even when I insisted on a few different things, they told me not to bother wasting my money, they didn’t think I needed it. Love them. I see James Nicopoullos, he is fab. I also love Marie Wren, she is a straight talker but nut rude or insensitive. Raef is also really good. Honestly, they are all really good Drs and they work as a team and all consult with each other. Who are you thinking of seeing? 
I really hated the ARGC, I read so many bad reviews online but ignored them and went anyway. The reviews are correct. My consultation was about 10mins long and he sped through it all, that my OH and I were reeling. It’s like a revolving door of patients.  Consultations at the Lister are as long as you need them to be. 
I spoke to someone from HFEA and they do not rate ARGC like they rate themselves. They play with their stats and they cherry pick patients to try and give themselves the best stats. Lister won’t refuse anyone. 
As you can tell, I understand how negative experiences leave a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

I am going to see James Nicopoullos, I have had to change my appointment so I am just waiting for a date. Reading the profiles I think given all the rubbish I have been through he maybe the best Dr for me. I really just want to get on with it now, I always find all the prep and communicating back and forward the most stressful bit but that comes down to having had communication issues with my last clinic! So far Lister have been great at getting back quick. You are so right about the negative experiences leaving a bad taste! I really was left traumatized by a previous clinic and could not go back even if needed to.  Fingers crossed I have the good experience you have had with Lister.


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Rainbow

James is so great and he has a fabulous bedside manner.  He is currently on holidays for two weeks, so you wont be able to see him until the end of August.  Also, Marie Wren is another absolutely fantastic Dr.  We love her and she is a straight talker and sometimes you just need that. If you want to see someone sooner, I recommend her. 
I hope it all goes well for you. Do let us know how you get on. 
xx


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh that is good to hear! Being able to get a first hand opinion on someone in great.We are trying to get an appointment for the end of the month as we have time off, I chased them yesterday but guess I may have to ring. You know straight talking is good! My last consultant was very much that way, as long as it is delivered in the right way. Where are you in your treatment - I hope you do not mind me asking?


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Rainbow
Sorry, I haven't been on for a little while.  No, I don't mind. I did egg collection yesterday for round number 6.  Madness I know.  It is my 4th fresh cycle and I've had 2 frozen cycles.  I don't have a problem getting eggs fertilised to blast, however, because of my age, they are unfortunately, all abnormal. It is tough going.  Here's hoping it's my lucky round.

x


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

You have been through a lot! I am keeping everything crossed for you, I know the waiting for the calls to how embryos are progressing is incredibly nerve wrecking. I hope you got good egg numbers. I have my appointment the beginning of September, it can not come around quick enough as I am ready to get started again. x


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Rainbow. The wait is the worst.  Unfortunately, this round was a disaster for me, only 2 eggs from 14 follicles.  They both fertilised thankfully and Ill transfer both tomorrow. 
I know what you mean, you just want to get started on it. You only have a couple of weeks to go.  Be sure to let me know how you get on. x


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

Good luck with the transfer today! Hopefully you only need these two. My first IVF was with my own eggs and we got three, one was obviously not good from the off and I only had one that made it to day 3 so I know the disappointment....but I remember the embryologist telling me he had a woman recently who only had 1 egg and got pregnant. I will let you know how my appointment goes. Will you test early? Let me know how you are getting on. x


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Rainbow.  However, on their recommendation, they wanted us to let them go to day 5.  They were doing very well. Without meaning to sound arrogant all our embryos have all made it to day 5...none of them have been chromosonally normal but they have made it. Now I am going to transfer tomorrow.  It's all so physically and emotionally exhausting.  I never test early, I can't bear not to see a positive result.  In fact in all my rounds, I have not once tested when I was due to.  Usually, just waited for my period to come.  My fingers are crossed that at least one of them is normal.  xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@Kris76 - keep my finger super tight. Good luck! xx


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Miamiamo. Xxx


----------



## happyhay2019 (Apr 12, 2019)

I think CRGH are great, worth looking into it.


----------

